# I have a Brompton M Type and I want to change the Handle Bar to P Type any help or Advice Please ?



## BeaSTxUK (20 May 2015)

hello everyone this is my first post. 

I have a Brompton M Type or H type not sure exactly and I have decided to change the Handlebar to P Type
Please check the Picture below to understand what i mean exactly 





so what I mean exactly here is if i decided to buy the P Type Handlebar to change it with my H-Type or M-Type Brompton or Replace it is it going to be easy or i need someone professional or a bike expert to help me with ? please guys try to help me here as i wanted to do this for a very long time all i am worried about is the middle where it holds the handlebar to the mainframe but the handle breaks and and the gear shifter is easy i can do myself. but i want to know if i can take out my old handlebar and replace it with the p or h type is it going to be easy or what kind of methods do i need thanks.


----------



## IBarrett (20 May 2015)

There is a thread on a different forum where a guy has done what you are proposing only in reverse, so it should work.
I won't mention the forum but if you google what is below you will find it at the top of your list. 
*I held a spare M-bar next to a P-type*


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2015)

Why not mention the forum and do a Linky? It's not like CC is at war with YACF or whoever...


----------



## BeaSTxUK (20 May 2015)

IBarrett said:


> There is a thread on a different forum where a guy has done what you are proposing only in reverse, so it should work.
> I won't mention the forum but if you google what is below you will find it at the top of your list.
> *I held a spare M-bar next to a P-type*


thank you so much for your lovely reply and message but i was hopping if someone from this forum could tell me or would have done it not on somewhere else so please i am still in search for a proper and easier way for first timers. thanks.


----------



## BeaSTxUK (20 May 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Why not mention the forum and do a Linky? It's not like CC is at war with YACF or whoever...


nice reply and true so we need someone who has done it before as you said.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 May 2015)

http://www.bikeforums.net/folding-bikes/554823-brompton-m-type-handelbar-p-type.html


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2015)

I don't know if you've considered just fitting bar ends to your Brommie? Made all the difference to mine, such that I happily tour on it now.


----------



## BeaSTxUK (21 May 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> I don't know if you've considered just fitting bar ends to your Brommie? Made all the difference to mine, such that I happily tour on it now.


hi the Doctor Thanks for your nice advice do you mean something like the picture








They are called ergon 2

have you tried these on yours or do you mind taking a picture please of your handle bars or the bar-ends that you put on your brommie so i can see how it looks on yours i will be thankful to you. 

cheers mate.


----------



## BeaSTxUK (21 May 2015)

I wish i could change my m type handlebar like this brompton in the picture its amazing.


----------



## IBarrett (21 May 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Why not mention the forum and do a Linky? It's not like CC is at war with YACF or whoever...


I'm a member of other forums and some people get the arse if you mention other forums/create links etc, so I was being careful not to upset anyone on my second day here.


----------



## MacB (21 May 2015)

IBarrett said:


> I'm a member of other forums and some people get the arse if you mention other forums/create links etc, so I was being careful not to upset anyone on my second day here.



Pleasant, thoughtful and considerate....is this the forum for you?


----------



## Sara_H (21 May 2015)

Can you change M for H? Or does that involve a stem swap too?


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2015)

IBarrett said:


> I'm a member of other forums and some people get the arse if you mention other forums/create links etc, so I was being careful not to upset anyone on my second day here.




Well I have posted the link as it has the information needed. Not to would be childish, in my opinion.


----------



## Abh8 (29 Mar 2020)

Sara_H said:


> Can you change M for H? Or does that involve a stem swap too?


Hey Sara, did you ever find a solution to this? I’d like to switch and M to an H


----------



## berlinonaut (30 Mar 2020)

Abh8 said:


> I’d like to switch and M to an H


The difference between M and H is the stem - the bars are identical. So you'd need a H-stem plus longer cables but can stick with your existing bars. The latter depends however a bit on the age of your bike and the age of the replacement stem: In 2017 Brompton changed the stems, making them a tad higher (M and H) while the bars became a little lower. Overall height is the same as before but you cannot combine a new post-2017 H or M stem with a pre 2017 bar as it would hit the ground in folded state. You can however go the other way round, using the newer bars on the older stems which offers the opportunity for heights between the standard ones offered by Brompton. Personally i.e. I habe been happily using a new M/H-bar on an old H-stem for years now, heightwise ending up in between M and H compared to Brompton's setup (slightly below H to be more concrete).
So if you catch a new H-stem (post 2017) you'd need the new bars as well. If you manage to grab a used pre 2017 model you can reuse your existing bars.


----------



## Abh8 (30 Mar 2020)

Thank you berlinonaut! Very thorough reply, this has demystified things a lot! Essentially I’m wondering how to get a slightly more upright riding position on the B75 which only comes with M bar/stem. NoW wondering if there is something that could be used to raise the stem, this might mean longer cables too which I’d be ok with as at some point I’d like to switch it from a 3 gear to 6. Any ideas?
I’m using the Brompton as a means to practise tinkering with/personalising bromptons and seeing how much I can learn/do myself.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2020)

Abh8 said:


> Thank you berlinonaut! Very thorough reply, this has demystified things a lot! Essentially I’m wondering how to get a slightly more upright riding position on the B75 which only comes with M bar/stem. NoW wondering if there is something that could be used to raise the stem, this might mean longer cables too which I’d be ok with as at some point I’d like to switch it from a 3 gear to 6. Any ideas?
> I’m using the Brompton as a means to practise tinkering with/personalising bromptons and seeing how much I can learn/do myself.



I've seen some Brompton owners have used an " Aberhallo" 50mm stem extender to add a bit of height.
I had a quick look and the only source I could find was China / Taiwan

This chap used one on his S bars :


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdgsPYi1Hg


----------



## berlinonaut (30 Mar 2020)

Abh8 said:


> I’m wondering how to get a slightly more upright riding position on the B75 which only comes with M bar/stem. NoW wondering if there is something that could be used to raise the stem, this might mean longer cables too which I’d be ok with as at some point I’d like to switch it from a 3 gear to 6. Any ideas?


The B75 is the one exception from the rule: Despite being built only since 2019 it is using the old lower stem up to 2017. You cannot use risers or such on the M bars- they will not fit. If you want to convert the B75 to H it is probably more economical to directly buy a H3E as stems are expensive and the B75 lacks some of the more modern components of the actual standard models (which leads to the cheaper price). Also you should bei aware that you cannot upgrade the 3-speed BSR to 6-speed. You would need to buy a BWR-hub for that (not available with the B75 from factory. The B75 seems thus to be a suboptimal choice for you.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (30 Mar 2020)

I recently ordered an Aberhallo stem raiser (mine is branded Satori) from eBay... it arrived here (UK) in less than 2 weeks from Taiwan. Sturdy bit of kit. I’m using it on a recumbent but forgot I was thinking of my S-type Brommie as well.


----------



## Kell (30 Mar 2020)

If the B75 is too low for you there’s not a huge amount you can do on the cheap.

As @berlinonaut mentions, while many Brompton look similar, they are in fact subtlety different in many awkward ways.

The H-type manages to achieve a higher handle bar height because the stem is longer. However, to ensure that the bars don’t then scrape on the ground when they’re folded, the fold is higher up the stem.

Depending on how often you fold your bike up, there may be a solution in which you use a stem riser that has quick release bolts. In this way, you can undo those and then move the bars down before folding so they don’t drag on the floor.

Lots of people have modded their bikes in lots of unusual ways. Some of it is trial and error, and some is blind faith. 

You might try pushing your seat further back or further forward to see how that affects your reach before messing about changing bars.


----------



## berlinonaut (31 Mar 2020)

Kell said:


> Depending on how often you fold your bike up, there may be a solution in which you use a stem riser that has quick release bolts. In this way, you can undo those and then move the bars down before folding so they don’t drag on the floor.


While AberHallo and other risers work on the S-bars as to my knowledge they don't with the M-bars (due to the shape of the clamp area of the bars). Plus that the M-Bar/stem-combination won't fold with highered bars. So apart from the dark wood of experiments there is basically the option to switch to an H stem or to go the way of the dutch conversion that we've been talking about a couple of weeks ago. The H-stem is way more economical, the more if the B76 has not yet been bought because then it is possible to switch it for an H model Brompton.


----------

